# Fakes on tradesy?



## California53

Good Afternoon, 

First, for those that have purchased from TRADESY or reps from TRADESY, please do not take offense. This is a fact-finding mission on my part. 

Now then , I have previously purchased high-end bags on TRADESY and recently purchased a pre-owned LV Mahina L Bronze (Mordore) bag. Post-shipping, I noticed the shipping address is located in Beijing, China. I contacted TRADESY today and asked how they could vet a purse that they have not visually inspected. The gentleman said that the vendor has been with them for 3 years and they stand behind their items. 

My question is: Has anyone ever had an issue with a bag from TRADESY that is not authentic? Do I need to get this bag vetted once received? I have read on previous posts that TRADESY has sold fakes on their site. 

Warm regards, 

California53


----------



## ray72277

They stand by their authenticity guarantee. Get the bag authenticated when you receive it if you have any doubt. If it comes back fake, you just need to send the authebtucator's findings to Tradesy and send them (Tradesy) the back bag and they'll refund you in full. I've never had any issues with them standing behind their word.


----------



## California53

ray72277 said:


> They stand by their authenticity guarantee. Get the bag authenticated when you receive it if you have any doubt. If it comes back fake, you just need to send the authebtucator's findings to Tradesy and send them (Tradesy) the back bag and they'll refund you in full. I've never had any issues with them standing behind their word.


Thank you! Will do. My concern is that you need to return it within 4 days of delivery, which doesn't allow for the time needed to authenticate. 

I am hoping that they will stand by their word. 

Warm regards, 

California53


----------



## lvmk

California53 said:


> Thank you! Will do. My concern is that you need to return it within 4 days of delivery, which doesn't allow for the time needed to authenticate.
> 
> I am hoping that they will stand by their word.
> 
> Warm regards,
> 
> California53


I don't think the return policy applies to items that are proven to be fake. 

I hope this helps!


----------



## gillianna

I would cancel the order if it was me.  There is no way I would feel comfortable with a bag coming from China.


----------



## Toby93

lvmk said:


> I don't think the return policy applies to items that are proven to be fake.
> 
> I hope this helps!



This is correct - the 4 day return rule is for a general return of incorrect size, color or if you have a change of mind.  Definitely have the purse authenticated&#128512;


----------



## SweetDaisy05

On Tradesy bags are sold by individual sellers. Each bag is not checked for authenticity by Tradesy just like EBay.  The buyer needs to do their homework and check for authenticity before buying.  Unlike EBay, Tradesy will check authenticity of a bag if a buyer thinks their bag may be a fake.  Tradesy uses an authenticity service that checks to see if the bag is authentic.  The buyer has to send their bag to Tradesy to use that service.  Your seller most likely is a drop ship seller and not from somebody&#8217;s personal collection. That does not mean the bag is fake, but of course it is good to check.  I hope it is real.


----------



## California53

Posted the item, item number, seller and URL to the listing in the "Please Authenticate" thread. Hoping to hear back soon.


----------



## California53

UPDATE: I received the LV Mahina L in Mordore last night. The bag appears to be authentic, BUT is "More damage than described". The first concern noted was rubbing directly above the pushlock that is worn down to dark spots. Additionally, there is a small mark/rub that is almost a chunk out of the mahina leather. This is so obvious as it is right next to the pushlock. SO disappointed in the condition of the bag. Condition was listed as "Excellent" on the Tradesy site. 

Returning for a refund.  I hope to another one later after I receive my refund. Hoping for a dustbag and box. That said, I LOVE THIS COLOR. 

Warm regards, 

California53


----------



## macinev

I went through pay pal and they refunded me!


----------



## rari5252

I just received a Louis Vuitton pochette which I authenticated with Entrupy.  Is fake.  Very dissapointed.  This is my first purchase.   Now they are becoming Vestiaire Collective.  They are supossed to authenticate items before shipping.  I already contacted Amex and Paypal.


----------



## muggles

rari5252 said:


> I just received a Louis Vuitton pochette which I authenticated with Entrupy.  Is fake.  Very dissapointed.  This is my first purchase.   Now they are becoming Vestiaire Collective.  They are supossed to authenticate items before shipping.  I already contacted Amex and Paypal.


Vestiaire is terrible!
Had a site credit from Tradesy, purchased an LV , Rebag is seller. Shipping so far after a week hasn’t happened. No way to chat with anyone, e-mail doesn’t work and phone is in Paris France! I’m in US and so is Rebag! If  I do receive the bag it’ll be my last Vestiaire purchase.
Reviews are horrible for the most part!


----------

